# 44-point third leads Nuggets to blowout of Nets



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

> Chauncey Billups and Carmelo Anthony woke up the unbeaten Nuggets in a 44-point third quarter and Denver continued its best start since 1985-86 with a 122-94 victory over the winless New Jersey Nets on Wednesday night. The win was the fifth straight for Denver, one shy of the 85-86 start, and it handed the Nets their fifth straight loss, tying the worst start in franchise history, set in 1996-97. Ironically, New Jersey led 51-50 at intermission until Denver put on an offensive show in the third quarter, hitting 17 of 25 shots and outscoring the Nets 44-26.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/story/10323336/Nuggets-122,-Nets-94


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nuggets thumped one of the worst teams in the league. Congrats!


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

23AJ said:


> Nuggets thumped one of the worst teams in the league. Congrats!


Aren't/Weren't you a Nuggets fan?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Aren't/Weren't you a Nuggets fan?


Oh yeah, still am. Been awhile since I've been in these stomping grounds is all. But the Nets are pathetic, still a good win for Denver.

The next game is going to be a huge test for Denver. They have to play the Heat in Miami on Friday.


----------

